# Type of Anchor



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey all,

First off, Happy Father's Day to all of our fathers on the forum! Enjoy the time with family! Now, on to my question: I have a Vibe Sea Ghost 130 and I use it inshore in the creeks and flats at Oak Island. I need an anchor, but I don't know which type would be best. Also, I have a few amazon gift cards and would like to buy the anchor trolley from them. But, I don't know whats good or bad so I would love some input from y'all. So, I would love some advice on which type of anchor to buy and which anchor trolley on amazon (or should I just build my own?)? Thanks!!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Look on you tube for home made anchor trolley befor you buy one... wish I did I use a yak atak trolly ... for an anchor you can get a 3 pound collapsible pwc anchor from Wal-Mart for less than $20 and I also use a 8 foot stake out pole a lot. The pole works well with the trolley also.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Like this


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

Benji said:


> Like this


That anchor is no good for a sandy bottom unless it's a 10lb'r.
I use a 10lb mushroom myself.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

For sand and muddy bottoms, a 2.2 lb Bruce-type claw anchor is great. They set quick and hold well. Connect the line to the front of the anchor and then a use a smaller zip tie on the other end to secure the line. This way, if the anchor gets hung, you jerk up on it breaking the zip tie, paddle up and pull the anchor from the front to dislodge it.









For the trolley, a lot of people like the Yak Attack system and I have never seen any complaints about them. For me personally, I am fine using a quick, no drill trolley that consists of nothing more than 3 stainless steel carabiners, 550 cord and shrink wrap tape:









Just make sure you use a quick release device to secure the tag end of the line so that you aren't having to untie anything if you need to get off the anchor in a hurry. I like a cam cleat like the one in my attachment. You simply set the line in it and if you need to come off, just lift it out and let go. I put my cleat on a base made from cutting board for my slide tracks, but for my daughter's Perception Sport, I just screwed the cam cleat directly into the plastic on the inside of the cockpit with coarse thread screws and it it solid.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey guys, sorry to bring this thread back up. What if I don't know what type of bottom I have? I was looking at just a 10 lb barbell. Would that work? Or is the weight alone not enough? It seems like the claw or grapple would easily get snagged and be impossible to pull up.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

They might get stuck if you are over a rock pile or in a lake with stumps & logs, etc. but inshore saltwater is usually going to be mud or sand. Mine has been stuck once in 4 years and it was because it got caught on a sewer line that was clearly marked on the nav charts. If you have a decent current over sand or mud, I don't know if a 10 lb barbell would work but may be worth a try. Have more than one type so that you can use either depending on where you are fishing.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

rwh said:


> They might get stuck if you are over a rock pile or in a lake with stumps & logs, etc. but inshore saltwater is usually going to be mud or sand. Mine has been stuck once in 4 years and it was because it got caught on a sewer line that was clearly marked on the nav charts. If you have a decent current over sand or mud, I don't know if a 10 lb barbell would work but may be worth a try. Have more than one type so that you can use either depending on where you are fishing.


Ok, I after more reading, I assumed a barbell wouldn't work. I got a 3 lb grapple and then I also got a 10 lb mushroom.


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

How do you like your Vibe ghost?


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

hawkman said:


> How do you like your Vibe ghost?


Just hit you with a PM. But in short, I LOVE IT!


----------

